

Underscores vs. dashes in URLs [video] - tilt
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AQcSFsQyct8

======
antimora
He said Google uses over 200 signals to rank a page. I am not sure if Matt
accidentally revealed small insight into Google's ranking.

